# Share your favorite Halloween urls!



## psox16

Happy September everybody! My husband and I just moved last weekend from an itty bitty apartment to a nice big house! My dreams of decorating a big yard are a bit closer! Unfortunately, money is tight and this year, out of convenience, my husband and I have decided to combine our annual Halloween costume party with a house warming party. I'm hoping enough family and friends will be into it, I can't be sure. I'm a little nervous that it's going to be lame.

Which is why I posted this thread. I want to do a little something extra this year...a little something that won't cost me anything but will help spread Halloween cheer with all of my friends. Or at least my facebook friends!

I have started to compile a list of urls for videos, articles, pictures, etc that are Halloween related. My hope is to accrue 31 of these links and post one a day on Facebook throughout October. Let's call it The Hallo-link Challenge. I'm a geek. 

So, what websites, videos, games, articles do you like to look at around Halloween to get in the spooky mood. If anybody wants to see my list I can share that as well. I currently only have 13 links...sad. Please help!


----------



## The Auditor

First, congratulations on the house!

As to your request, well, first there's the obvious one....www.halloweenforum.com

Any of the artist's links found here http://ghoultidegathering.blogspot.com/

And....The rest of this site doesn't do much for me, but I do love the selected works page http://www.poemuseum.org/works.php


----------



## theworstwitch

www.dinosaurdracula.com is a blog that is now starting it's annual Halloween Countdown with reviews of Halloweenish stuff.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Cat Bowling: http://www.brandextract.com/catbowling/

There is a "Links" section on the site: http://www.halloweenforum.com/links/
I'm sure if you browse through, you'll get tons of good ideas. 

(congrats on the house! )


----------



## mariposa0283

omg i totally feel you on the house thing. even before i bought my house, the thing i looked forward to the most was having all the space to decorate how i wanted to. so excited to actually get to live that dream finally this year...

i dont have any links though besides the halloween forum, maybe davelowedesigns blog, hes got some pretty awesome stuff on there.


----------



## psox16

Thanks everybody! I loved Cat Bowling!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Hey! The husband's home! That's awesome.

Congrats on the new house, I'm sure everyone will have tons of fun.

Doombuggies.com is awesome if you have any Disney fans in your circle. 

There's Ravensblight.com - I go there mostly for the papercraft stuff (in the toy section) but there's other neat things on there too.

And once October rolls around there's countdowntohalloween.com which is sort of a compendium of blogs which are doing Halloween posts all month.

OH! And rarehlloweenvideos.blogspot.com


----------



## psox16

Thanks Gobby! Yep, he got home in January and we were married in April. It has been such a big year for us! Thanks for the links!


----------



## lilwitch

Congrats on your new home psox! Even if decor is sparse this year, I'm sure it will be a memorable time for one and all....after all, there'll only be one First Halloween at your new home! How exciting for you! I just met the family who created this fantastic Halloween display and video today, you might want to check it out....you and a few friends could give it a whirl, it would probably be a blast for everyone! http://youtu.be/cPJm-2RpMjQ

If you get started right away, you can make a lot of inexpensive decorations yourself. Black bats cut out of poster board or construction paper, can be taped to the walls, and strung with thread from the ceiling, with thumbtacks.

Of course, the more spiderwebs, the better!

Check thrift stores to find candleabras. You can use either real candles, or battery operated ones. If you get the candles with replaceable light bulbs, you can look for the flickering light bulbs, which add that extra special touch for just a few dollars more, and they last a long time.

Also at thrift stores, look for any Halloween decorations, generic things, such as bats, ghosts, black cats, skulls, skeletons, old picture frames, Halloween signs, masks, etc. Things that can be used no matter what theme you decide to go with for your party.

For the old picture frames, you can print out black and white pictures of your family. Even better, if you have the time, patience and some computer skills, you can cut out your faces from own family photos, and paste them onto old photos of folks from the 1800's. Makes a great addition to your haunted house. Be sure to hang all of your pictures a little crooked, and add some spiders and webs....and shake on a little dust from your dust rag....or plan ahead, and stop dusting now!


----------



## lilwitch

I forgot to mention....black spiders of various sizes, can also be cut out of black poster board or construction paper. Roll up a piece of scotch tape, and stick them on the walls (so the tape doesn't show). Be sure to run a piece of black thread from the ceiling, down the wall to the spider!

Start collecting old glass jars and bottles, the more interesting shapes, the better. You can fill these with water, colored with various colors of food coloring. Print out your own labels of exotic ingredients, to paste onto the jars/bottles. Some ideas for labels: Love Potion #9, Dew Drops, Moon Light, Star Dust, Wolf Bane, Bats Blood, Dust Bunnies, Slime, Snake Venom, etc. Or, if you prefer more gross ingredients....poisen pustuals, forget me snots, fart fumes, etc.

Display your collection of bottles on a mantel, on a shelf, a counter, or table. Be sure to add an old lace cloth, or ragged piece of fabric, or piece of netting to the surface first. If your bottles are all capped, (safety first!) you can entwine a string of lights around the bottles or behind them. Or perhaps a black light.

If you have some old hard cover books, or can borrow some, make your own book covers. Crumple and age (tea/coffee-stained) paper. Print out or hand write book cover labels, such as: Warlocks are from Mars, Witches are from Venus, Everything you always wanted to know about Vampires but were afraid to ask, The Hunchback of Notre Dame (with a sub title: Ask not for whom the bell tolls, it tolls for thee), The Werewolf of London, The Zombie also rises, etc. These are just some ideas to get your started, I'm sure you can come up with better ones! You can stack your books on a coffee table, shelf or book case. 

Now would be a great time to buy (or pick) some inexpensive flowers. Tie off the bottoms of the stems with rubber bands, and hang them upside-down to dry. When they're nice and dried out, you can arrange them in some old vases, and place them around the house.

Be sure to tea dye, or coffee dye some of your spider webs, to give them an old, creepy look, so they are not so white and clean looking. Who wants clean spider webs? If you put spider webs outside, be sure to sprinkle some old dried leaves on them too, and add a few, strategically-placed plastic spiders.

If you can, find or borrow some old tea cups and saucers, even if you don't use them, you can make a display somewhere, perhaps with a teapot, or an old metal tray, they will add more ambiance for a haunted house than coffee mugs. Anything old that you can find or borrow, will help.

If you can get your hands on a large piece of paper, and have some time, you can cut it to fit your front door, and paint it to look like old wood.

I'm always on a tight budget for Halloween, so just remember, you can make just about anything out of (free from the dumpster) corregated cardboard and a little paint! Although if you use it outside, it will wilt if it gets wet, so keep that in mind.


----------



## IowaGuy

I'm kinda in the same boat as you financially psox16, this will be my second year doing a yard haunt. Some advise to doing fun Halloween decore that shouldn't break your bank (I'm prolly gonna do it this year), someone on here actually commented to me and said its really now about how much money you spend or what you build that makes Halloween special. Its mostly a kids holiday where they get to be with their friends, get candy and lets their imaginations come to life. So the smallest $5 rubber rat or $10 row of orange lights to make the biggest of differences to young viewers. I personally plan to buy a good variety of cheapo gravestones this year....I call them "space-takers" and just cover my front yard in them. Gravestones run anywhere from $5 - $30...heck! Even having 5 cheapo stones and you already got an amateur haunt right? I guess the point of my soap-box speech is, its really the small things that matter to a child. Ok, I feel I've done a horrible job trying to explain this how the other individual on here did to me a week back....maybe they will see this pathetic attempt and put it in English for ya  . Anyways, a Very Happy Haunting to you and CONGRATS....I'm a new home owner also


----------



## tweety16_6

lilwitch 
Quote: "Be sure to tea dye, or coffee dye some of your spider webs, to give them an old, creepy look, so they are not so white and clean looking. Who wants clean spider webs? If you put spider webs outside, be sure to sprinkle some old dried leaves on them too, and add a few, strategically-placed plastic spiders."

ohhh, never tought of this...lol. see i learn something new every time... thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## lilwitch

*Hi ya tweety16_6!*



tweety16_6 said:


> lilwitch
> Quote: "Be sure to tea dye, or coffee dye some of your spider webs, to give them an old, creepy look, so they are not so white and clean looking. Who wants clean spider webs? If you put spider webs outside, be sure to sprinkle some old dried leaves on them too, and add a few, strategically-placed plastic spiders."
> 
> ohhh, never tought of this...lol. see i learn something new every time... thanks for the idea!!!


LOL! I didn't think of it myself for many, many years! And I don't always take the time to do it either, but I think it really helps give that old-creepy atmosphere, when the spider webs aren't so clean and bright. I've found a lot of great ideas on this website myself. I think it's cool that folks love sharing all of their creative ways to make Halloween fun!

Happy Halloween!


----------



## lilwitch

Howdy IowaGuy!

Hey, no worries! You did a WONDERFUL job explaining your ideas! And if someone is giving you a hard time about the comments you post, try not to worry about it! It happens to everybody, at one time or another, on some message board somewhere. Sometimes folks say things to try to be helpful, but it feels hurtful even if they didn't intend it to be that way. Other times, folks will feel compelled to try to correct someone else's spelling or grammar, for whatever reason, but you cannot worry about those things. If Message Boards were live-voices, instead of written words, we wouldn't even have to worry about spelling at all! LOL!

Anyway, you had some GREAT ideas! So keep posting! 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## psox16

Lilwitch, you are my Halloween hero. I love all of your thrifty ideas. I never would have thought to tea stain spider webs. Genius!


----------



## psox16

IowaGuy, I really appreciate your attitude! It's all about fun and how people feel, so if we're not made of time or money we can still have an excellent Halloween. Congratulations on your house too! I'm in Minnesota, here's hoping we have great weather on October 31st!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I like these videos
Mj thriller
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ_ExkfcBao&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This is Halloween
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpvdAJYvofI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Light show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAXMtUCcp7o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## HauntedHorror

I always enjoyed X-Entertainment's Halloween Countdown. they moved to a new blog but you can see the past years here:
http://x-entertainment.com/updates/x-e-article-archive-part-of-it/


I made my own playlist of Halloween/horror related music on Youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL50F248954F2F7609

Also made one for zombie music:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLACECF25BD15C7475


----------

